#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские интернет-курсы

## Чагна Дордже

Предлагаю здесь размещать информацию о буддийских интернет-курсах.

*Тройное совершенство (Chökyi Nyima Rinpoche )*
Ссылка: https://dharmasun.org/index.php?dhar...ogin&re=viewpp.
Описание: Программы для изучения тибетской буддийской медитации, учения.
Есть русский язык: да.

*Rigpa (Sogyal Rinpoche)*
Ссылка: http://rigpaonlinecourses.org/en/.
Описание: Программы для изучения буддийской медитации, есть даже отдельная кибер-сангха.
Есть русский язык: нет.

*Nalandabodhi (Dzogchen Ponlop Rinpoche)*
Ссылка: http://nalandabodhi.org/path-of-study-list-of-courses/.
Описание: Программы для постепенного изучения тибетского буддизма и медитации.
Есть русский язык: нет.

*Шамбала Буддизм (Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче)*
Ссылка: http://www.shambhalaonline.org/.
Описание: различные курсы по учению Шамбала-буддизма.
Есть русский язык: нет.

*Mangala Shri Bhuti (Dzigar Kongtrul Rinpoche)*
Ссылка: http://www.mangalashribhuti.org/online-learning.
Описание: Программа для изучения медитации на 4 безмерные.
Есть русский язык: нет.

*Nitartha Institute (Dzogchen Ponlop Rinpoche)*
Ссылка: http://www.nitarthainstitute.org/programs_online.shtml.
Описание: Программы для изучения философии тибетского буддизма.
Есть русский язык: нет.

*Rangjung Yeshe Institute (Chökyi Nyima Rinpoche )*
Ссылка: http://www.ryi.org/online-learning/courses.
Описание: Программы для изучения тибетской буддийской философии, тибетского языка.
Есть русский язык: нет.

* FPMT(Lama Zopa Rinpoche)*
Ссылка: http://onlinelearning.fpmt.org/.
Описание: Программы для изучения тибетской традиции Гелуг.
Есть русский язык: http://fpmt.spb.ru/.

----------

Kit (19.07.2014), Антон Соносон (19.07.2014), Бодо (27.07.2014), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2017), Кхьенце Гьял (07.08.2018), Фил (19.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

*Vipassana Fellowship*
Ссылка: http://www.vipassana.com/course/.
Описание: 12 недельный курс медитации Шаматха и Випассана. С уклоном в Тхераваду.
Есть русский язык: нет, только английский.
Платно: ~ 120 USD

----------

Kit (19.07.2014), Thaitali (19.07.2014), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2017), Чагна Дордже (19.07.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Stages of Meditation Online Course (Khenpo Samdup)*
*Ссылка:* https://gardrolma.org/shop/stages-of...e-course-2017/.
*Описание:* Курс Кхенпо Самдупа, ламы линии Дрикунг, который он создал по просьбе Гарчена Ринпоче. Содержит 4 мысли, шаматху, випашьяну и стадию зарождения одного из божеств. Для тех, кто участвует в онлайн курсе, есть онлайн трансляция учений Кхенпо, которые он будет проводить раз в месяц: https://gardrolma.org/stages-of-medi...at-the-center/
*Есть русский язык:* Нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2017)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Bodhi Courses by Shaila Catherine*
*Описание:* Bodhi Courses is dedicated to making the profound teachings of the Buddha, already offered locally, available in a global classroom. Our courses will address a range of topics intended to strengthen mindfulness and concentration skills, bring compassion and wisdom into daily life, illuminate the liberating potential of the dhamma, and encourage inquiry into what the Buddha taught.
*Ссылка:* http://www.bodhicourses.org/
*Есть русский язык:* Нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017)

----------


## Бейсин

*Практика дзен-буддизма*
_Ссылка:_ https://ddm.zen-do.ru/video/
_Описание:_ Практика и психология дзен-буддизма в мирской жизни.
_Есть русский язык_

----------

Hang Gahm (09.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2018)

----------

